
Stanford still produces the most startup founders - vinnyglennon
https://www.axios.com/stanford-still-produces-the-most-startup-founders-2480187329.html
======
warrenm
Too many people will read this, wrongly, as, "if you want to found a startup,
go to Stanford"

The fortuitous colocation of Stanford and Silicon Valley (with attendant
startup culture, venture capital firms, etc) leads to a virtuous circle:
people going to Stanford see startups nearby, and consider starting one. And
because there are startups there, people interested in them go to Stanford.

